# Need help please



## ChaoticSnowball (Feb 8, 2010)

Downloaded freebsd yesterday and didn't realize it but it showed up as a WinZip file type...any suggestions...tried to re-download but it will only let me save as winzip file any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 8, 2010)

dvd is compressed, extract it and burn iso  {simple and logical}


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

You sir are going to have an interesting experience with this OS, I can tell.


----------



## ChaoticSnowball (Feb 8, 2010)

*maybe*

i just suck balls with windows...i hate windows yet until i get my comp back i'm on a borrowed comp and its nothing but windows...which is why i'm downloading freebsd...gives me something to work with...


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 8, 2010)

Option 1: Use the disk1 CD image, rather than the DVD for your install?  You don't normally need all the stuff on the DVD anyway.

Option 2: I don't know if the DVD torrent is a zip file or not, but you could try that as well.

http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/stats.html?info_hash=a233878b05f9cd1d1cdb42012cbb7107fa55ac17


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 8, 2010)

DVD torrent isn't compressed


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 16, 2010)

what operative system you use for download freebsd? (windows, linux, etc)
what it's your favorite (or daily) burner program? (K3B, NERO, Ashampo, ETC)

If you use windows, you can download in burnCDCC this link
Steps:
Download, uncompres.
open burncdcc.exe
them...
click in Browser
search the ISO file.
select you CD/DVD burn in the list of "device". if you have only one, you don't need touch that, automatically put the only one.
them, put the disck in the divice.
click in START
and wait. When finish, the disk it's eject.


I can think something? to put graphic environmebt in freebsd requires certain skill. made a look also to PCBSD. If you want a powerful system and really you want to take your time forming it to your measurement, I invite to you to that you read handbookthat you will have a great source of resources, or come to the forum when you need aid.


----------

